# [Tools] Hexeditor



## Kurt (29 September 2004)

zwei sehr gute *Freeware* Hexeditoren:

http://www.merkespages.de/de/freeware/tinyhex.php
http://www.mitec.cz/

kurt


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2004)

*XVI32*

Ich mag den XVI32 ganz gern. Ebenfalls Freeware.

http://www.chmaas.handshake.de/


----------

